# Texaco North Dakota class



## Pat Matthews

Somewhat famous here in the States, the 5 North Dakota class tankers were immortalized in a 27 inch long toy sold for $3 and a tank of gas at Texaco stations in the 60's. 
I'm a model builder with an inexplicable fascination for these ships... have a website:
http://www.geocities.com/y2patmat/textanker/
where the plug is often pulled for exceeding my bandwidth.

Thought I'd share a nice builder's photo of one, the New York.
Would love to hear from anyone who's sailed on these 19 knot "drug store" ships.

Pat Matthews


----------



## Jim MacIntyre

*Texaco North Dakota Class*

Hello Pat. 
There's a restaurant here in medford NJ and the owner has been collecting these toys for years (he has a full wall dedicated to the annual Hess Trucks)
Obviously there is a WenMac Texaco tanker. I asked him if he would sell it and he said for $1200 it would be mine.. Needless to say it still enjoys a prominent position in his display, but not a bad investment for under four bucks in 1960... 
I also looked into your web-site and discovered that I have one of the limited edition FAMM models of the OHIO - extra rigging and felt bottom - which I obtained while I was working at Stolt in Greenwich Ct. 
Cheers 
Jim MacIntyre


----------



## Pat Matthews

Jim-
Sounds like a great place to visit!
But he over-values the toy ship. Mint examples, with original box and owner's manual, fetch around $300 on ebay. I got my fixer-upper (which I didn't mind hacking up in an r/c conversion) for about $60. The special FAMM model might also go for $2-300, the base FAMM's go for $1-200.

Cheers,
Pat M


----------



## tanker

Great shot dhe was renamed BLANCO in 1981 of U.S.
Gp


----------



## xgzan

Pat Matthews said:


> Somewhat famous here in the States, the 5 North Dakota class tankers were immortalized in a 27 inch long toy sold for $3 and a tank of gas at Texaco stations in the 60's.
> I'm a model builder with an inexplicable fascination for these ships... have a website:
> http://www.geocities.com/y2patmat/textanker/
> where the plug is often pulled for exceeding my bandwidth.
> 
> Thought I'd share a nice builder's photo of one, the New York.
> Would love to hear from anyone who's sailed on these 19 knot "drug store" ships.
> 
> Pat Matthews



I know it's been years since this was first posted, but my good friend served as chief engineer on the New York. I even was aboard her once myself while she was in Port Everglades back in 1984. I remember how he told me how the wheel house was cut off and put on top of the aft house. If you want to speak directly to him, e-mail me and I will set it up.


----------



## kewl dude

http://www.reocities.com/y2patmat/textanker/

Greg Hayden


----------

